

Facebook Builds a Rough Road Back for Those Booted by Its “Real Name” Policy - aestetix
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/facebook-builds-a-rough-road-back-for-those-booted-by-its-re

======
ryanobjc
The real name policy is NOT responsible for the "civilness" on Facebook. The
fact you're talking to your friends and there are real consequences for being
a asshat troll is what constrains behavior.

The evidence is whoever there is open discussion on a public post, it devolves
into worse than reddit. (No comment voting!)

Real names are just a shim to ensure you're not pumping and dumping
identities. And it's trivial to violate that too ironically. I don't doubt
that only spammers and legit folk are the 95% target of this policy.

------
A_COMPUTER
Still not convinced that the problem of getting Facebook to recognize your
legally changed name or the name you use in daily life, is the same as "my
stage name is Lil Miss Hot Mess" or "I am using a solely-online pseudonym for
all Facebook communication."

------
krackers
Never thought I'd see buzzfeed linked on HN but that was actually an
informative article

